# Windscreen Smashed Need m/h's Body Number



## AndrewandShirley

Windscreen went on M20 on the way to Canterbury.

Managed to get home and secure vehicle but Autoglass want the "body no" off the vehicle.

Anyone know where this maybe located. Not of course to be confused with the VIN no.

Gaspode to the rescue????

Amended 
As this is in the Niesmann & Bischoff section, I would like to confirm that our m/h is in fact a Niesmann & Bischoff!!!


----------



## pippin

Might help if you added your MH type into your profile.

Now we know.


----------



## peribro

I've probably had 7 or 8 windscreens replaced in the last 10 years on my cars and have never been asked for a body number. Make and model obviously and also if a heated windscreen but that's it. Surely if you tell them the base vehicle, then that will be enough? Otherwise tell them that if they want your business then they can come out and find the "body number" themselves. Also, if you go through the online booking process for a replacement windscreen, there is no request for a body number - just make and model.


----------



## clianthus

Hi AndrewandShirley

What everyone dreads, breaking that huge windscreen   

Gaspode is busy at the moment but he says he thinks the number is located on the Superstructure Identification plate, which is on the inside of the doorstep of the habitation door.

It is the number above the bar code, according to the handbook it's called the Series Number and is the number required by the manufacturers for spare parts & servicing.

He'll be online later if you have a problem.


----------



## gaspode

peribro said:


> I've probably had 7 or 8 windscreens replaced in the last 10 years on my cars and have never been asked for a body number. Make and model obviously and also if a heated windscreen but that's it. Surely if you tell them the base vehicle, then that will be enough? Otherwise tell them that if they want your business then they can come out and find the "body number" themselves. Also, if you go through the online booking process for a replacement windscreen, there is no request for a body number - just make and model.


You've obviously never owned a Niesmann & Bischoff then have you? :lol: :lol: :lol:

The base model, VIN number and/or model name means not a jot on most "A" class motorhomes and telling them "if they want your business then they can come out and find the "body number" will simply add to the excruciatingly long time they'll take to get a replacement. Absolutely no point in rubbing them up the wrong way, they'll have enough problems fitting it if all goes smoothly. :roll:

One thing you might want to tell Autoglass is that they'll need their commercial specialists to fit it, the guys that do the cars and vans simply don't know where to start on Neismann screens as several members on MHF will testify.

The info that Jen gave you is correct, the number is a six digit code on mine in the form of XX XX XX XX and it should be on the plate that states your axle loads etc. Not the Fiat plate under the bonnet, the one in the habitation area, mine is at floor level just inside the habitation entrance, yours may be elsewhere.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Thanks gaspode

We have already had an autoglass man in a very small van come to have a look.

He just stood there and said I do not not anything about these, I will get the office to call you! The office called and said that we had a caravan!!

Will look tomorrow and take things for there.

Cheers


----------



## jonegood

Hi Andrew and Shirley

We had a screen replaced in our arto by autoglass, year before last.
It wasnt such a big deal they took a couple of weeks to get it but then it took them only about an hour to fit it. As gaspode said it was the commercial people who did it, quite similar to a coach screen apparently.

Jon


----------



## peribro

gaspode said:


> peribro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've probably had 7 or 8 windscreens replaced in the last 10 years on my cars and have never been asked for a body number. Make and model obviously and also if a heated windscreen but that's it. Surely if you tell them the base vehicle, then that will be enough? Otherwise tell them that if they want your business then they can come out and find the "body number" themselves. Also, if you go through the online booking process for a replacement windscreen, there is no request for a body number - just make and model.
> 
> 
> 
> You've obviously never owned a Niesmann & Bischoff then have you? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The base model, VIN number and/or model name means not a jot on most "A" class motorhomes and telling them "if they want your business then they can come out and find the "body number" will simply add to the excruciatingly long time they'll take to get a replacement. Absolutely no point in rubbing them up the wrong way, they'll have enough problems fitting it if all goes smoothly. :roll:
> 
> One thing you might want to tell Autoglass is that they'll need their commercial specialists to fit it, the guys that do the cars and vans simply don't know where to start on Neismann screens as several members on MHF will testify.
> 
> The info that Jen gave you is correct, the number is a six digit code on mine in the form of XX XX XX XX and it should be on the plate that states your axle loads etc. Not the Fiat plate under the bonnet, the one in the habitation area, mine is at floor level just inside the habitation entrance, yours may be elsewhere.
Click to expand...

The OP hadn't stated what type of motorhome it was - agree that if an A class then a different kettle of fish.


----------



## JohnGun

there should be a small sticker on the drivers side panel nr the front, this will state the axle weights and the body number


----------



## stirlingtri

Hi Andrew & Shirley,

I have an Arto and you will see my posts on this subject slightly further down the N & B section. Make sure that Autoglass fit a genuine replacement part. They fitted 2 grey windscreens to my Arto both of which cracked before they fitted the genuine replacement part. By trying to save money initially they ended up paying for 2 duds.

When the genuine part arrived it was fitted within the hour.

Best of luck

AP


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Thanks stirlingtri

They have already tried to "sell us" a screen that is unheated and does not have the sun visor strip at the top.

We agreed with them that this was not what we wanted and that only a genuine part is acceptable.

They responded with timescales of several weeks, which we were quite happy to accept. If getting the quality product takes time, then we are in no hurry.


----------

